# Which one to choose Samsung UA40EH5330R Or Samsung UA40EH6030R ?



## dinko (Jan 11, 2013)

I bit confused between 2 models of Samsung 40inch Led Tvs

Samsung UA40EH5330R Or Samsung UA40EH6030R 

my budget is around 50k & stretch bit more .

wanted to get sammy with features of wifi & all share which comes in these 2 models .

after visiting few stores , almost all said that "UA40EH5330R" is no longer available & does not ship anymore , is that true ?

so if I want "wifi & all share " next model is "EH6030R " but cost more because of it's 3D .

Now , luckily one respected dealer (no gray) assured me EH5330R will be available anytime when I need @ 54k Rs.
why if all other denying it & this dealer is very respected in city .

while all other (with no EH5330R stock) offering EH6030 around 59K or more.

can you tell me whether I should stick with 5330R or spend more for 6030 because it's 3D ?

5330R has 3 HDMI while 6030 has 2 HDMI  

your inputs please


----------



## Minion (Jan 13, 2013)

Get Samsung UA40EH6030R.It has better 2D PQ than 5330.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 16, 2013)

I would highly suggest you to dump both and have a look at Samsung ES5600, its better than both


----------

